# Redecoration by Flowerhorn



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

so i really like to keep a clean looking tank, with even gravel, no glass showing, plants completely buried, driftwood buried looking natural.

however my flowerhorn likes to eat the gravel and spit it everywhere, burying driftwood, as well as knocking my thermometer over and dig up my fake plants. here's what he did in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

you'll have that with most cichlids.

And there is no doubt he will get even better at it with age.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

well if that's the case i'll keep fixing it every water change.

for now, my plants will float.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

thats what mine do in my oscar tank


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

:laugh: good ol fishies

ive had this problem with several fish in the past.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's friggin funny! Cool looking flowerhorn too.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Before and Aft pics would be good.
Have fun with it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its annoying when they do it but I think it shows that they are comfortable and happy in their home


----------

